# hurry UPS man!



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Well yesterday my brand new eD 12A showed up and I got it all mounted in the box and ready...now I just have to wait for the amp to show up so I can try it all out! The sub looks amazing, it is much bigger and stronger than I expected. It weighs around 25+ lbs and is very sturdy. The cone is awesome looking, almost looks like carbon fiber and is very strong. I took several pics but my only server is angelfire, which will crap out of bandwidth if I post them up here. I'll go ahead and put them up when I get home but if anyone else can host them please post here with an email address so I can send them to you.

I can't wait to hear this thing in action. Hopefully the amp will show up today so I can get it all running and I can post up my impressions, that is if I can pull myself away from the car long enough to post


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

www.imagestation.com Thats a great host for pics, and of course, its free. Awesome buy man! Those things do look awesome, and by its reviews, is a beast. Im glad too that you went with an online sub, instead of some mainstream audiobahn crap or RF. What amp did you get?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Avionixx 800.2, it's eD's amp line

it puts out 800x1 at 12.5V, so at the 13+V that most cars run at it should put out around 850-900 according to the eD staff.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

here are the pics, they're kinda huge so dialup beware (about 700kb each)

www.angelfire.com/nm/adamr/eD12A_01.jpg
www.angelfire.com/nm/adamr/eD12A_02.jpg
www.angelfire.com/nm/adamr/eD12A_03.jpg
www.angelfire.com/nm/adamr/eD12A_04.jpg
www.angelfire.com/nm/adamr/eD12A_05.jpg


----------



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

that sub looks ILL, whats the specs on that sub?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

thanks, it's the 12A on
http://www.edesignaudio.com./ep/aspecs.htm

dual 2ohm VC
1000 rms recommended
1500 peak
all the specific details are in that link


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Well I got the amp it and got everything running. Right now I'm breaking in the sub so I can't turn it up full, but first impressions are "DAMN!". I mean with the gain up half way, the bass boost up half way, and the bass at about mid on the headunit's eq, it was hurting my ears and making a complete blur out of everything in all 3 rear views. It is very punchy, very loud, and very "strong" sounding (I don't know how to put it into words, but it sounds like it is very confident, it juts blasts through any note you give it). I started it out with slipknot and mudvayne, if any of you have every heard them the double bass drum on songs like SIC is pretty insane. I heard no overhang and it pounded every note right into my chest without missing one. I can't wait to turn it up to see what this bad boy can _really_ do.

let me tell you now, these pics of the amp DO NOT do it justice, it is much more beautiful and stunning in real life. All those imperfections and smudges you see are just from my hands, the amp is flawless. Sorry about the crappy quality on those last couple, I could have changed the settings on the camera to take better ones but I was so eager to install it that I said "screw it". All of the connections are very nice, the wires just slip right in and you screw them down, no need to crimp terminals on so you can attach them to the amp.
pics of the amp:
www.angelfire.com/nm/adamr/amp_01.jpg - just to let you know, for some reason the Avionixx logo looks like sh*t in this pic, it is actually very nice looking with a chrome border around it, I guess it didn't like the flash on the camera very much
www.angelfire.com/nm/adamr/amp_02.jpg
www.angelfire.com/nm/adamr/amp_03.jpg
www.angelfire.com/nm/adamr/amp_04.jpg
www.angelfire.com/nm/adamr/amp_05.jpg


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

Where did you order your stuff from?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

www.edesignaudio.com

they make and sell their own products, there's no where else to buy them except for used ones on ebay.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

There is no real proof that you need to break in a sub, but if it makes you feel better then go ahead and finish that period. I couldnt wait with my setup, I was real anxious to hear it at full power. You shouldnt even be using the bass boost, its not necessary with what you got. And how much was everything together roughly?


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

What model amp did you get?

I was checking out their website- the prices seem pretty good. Anyone else bought anything from them?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I got the avionixx 800.2, it puts out 800x1 @ 4ohm on 12.5V, so on a normal car at over 13V it puts out around 900x1

I would just crank it up, but the sub came with a bright green sheet with the word WARNING written on it top and bottom big enough for the space shuttle to read, complete with a skull and crossbones at each corner. On that sheet, among other things, it specifically said DO NOT turn the power on the amp all the way up until after a 1 week break in. It would probably be alright if I turned it up, but I'll just follow their instructions just in case.


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

Did you get two subs or just one? Seems as if you really enjoy this setup. I have a MTX setup right now- not loud enough for me.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I just got a single 12 and I do really like it, but it's not loud enough for me. Then again right now I have the gain less than half way up. In a week or so when I really turn it up I'll post an update. One thing that was really nice that I forgot to mention is on the amp, you can adjust the freq that the bass boost boosts. I haven't seen it on any other amps before, I just think it's just a cool little feature.

sorry forgot to answer your price question, the sub, amp, and shipping was $610. Then add wiring on top of that and it was around $660


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

If your setup pounds as hard as you say it does- I may have to think about getting some of their subs. I have two 12's in my car right now... so I would probably buy two of these.

Did you make a box to their specs? I saw their blueprints and everything. It seems like this company actually has their shit together and is really wanting to help their customers.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Thats the thing with these online company. They are small, dont have a lot of people knowing about them and buying their subs or amps, so they have to make sure people are satisfied. These companies have SUPERB customer service. 

You do realize the gain is to match the level from the headunit for the amp? Its doesnt help the bass turning it up all the way.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

well it does make it louder if you turn it up all the way 
But yeah, I'm probably going to go back in there and match the gain up so that it's right, then turn down the sub out on the amp so it isn't pushing it all the way. Atleast for the first week or so 

I built my sealed box to the exact dimentions they have on their site. They also have a link to the soundillusions forum on the site, and the owner of elemental designs is very very active on there, he's always asking for advice on how to improve the company, giving suggestions to people, etc.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

So you know about settings your gains and what not? Cause if you dont, you will most likely have "clipping" and you will destroy your sub. 

http://totoro.efiregate.net/HTMLPages/Tuning/GainSetting/GainSetting2.htm


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

yeah I know all about clipping and the gain settings, I had it up there as a quick fix before EQing it all (I was in a hurry), and it was less than a half which would put it at about 3.5V, my HU puts out 6V max and I had it at about half power, so there shouldn't have been any clipping. I've already gone back and put it how it should be, I just worded my review the way I did because a lot of people view the gain as a "volume" even though they shouldn't.

I also figured out a way to remotely log into my school server, so I was able to put the pics up on there, here are the links:

http://www.cs.trinity.edu/~areynol1/eD12A_01.jpg
http://www.cs.trinity.edu/~areynol1/eD12A_02.jpg
http://www.cs.trinity.edu/~areynol1/eD12A_03.jpg
http://www.cs.trinity.edu/~areynol1/eD12A_04.jpg
http://www.cs.trinity.edu/~areynol1/eD12A_05.jpg

http://www.cs.trinity.edu/~areynol1/amp_01.jpg
http://www.cs.trinity.edu/~areynol1/amp_02.jpg
http://www.cs.trinity.edu/~areynol1/amp_03.jpg
http://www.cs.trinity.edu/~areynol1/amp_04.jpg
http://www.cs.trinity.edu/~areynol1/amp_05.jpg


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

well I had the chance to turn it up loud today and.....AAAAHHHHH!!!!

with all 4 windows open it was hurting my ears, ligts in the rear view were moving atleast an inch and a half, and my entire body was shaking. To make sure I wasn't damaging the sub in any way I parked in an empty parking lot and opened the trunk to watch/listen to the sub while it was playing. Just standing there 5 feet from the back of the car my pant legs were vibrating so much (the sub is facing straight up, not back). I swear edesigns was right when they said the xmax of this sub is huge. I think they have it listed as about 27mm if I remember correctly (that's over an inch each way), and it had to be moving close to that. It kinda scared me so I turned it back down, even though there were NO noises coming from the sub (other than the stupid amounts of bass). This sub definately does NOT hit like a single 12.

BTW - This was done on the Ultimate Subwoofer Bass Test


----------

